
Brian Krebs' Blog Hit by 665 Gbps DDoS Attack - majke
http://www.securityweek.com/brian-krebs-blog-hit-665-gbps-ddos-attack
======
heisenbit
Visualizing 665 GB fully loaded Ethernet cables bundled together - wow.

Whether they would have succeeded or as it looks failed. This was a 665Gbps
publicity stunt by his opponents only catapulting Krebs to #1 spot. #fail in
more than one way.

